# [Q] Sense Launcher Crashing?



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm using DasBAMF 3.0 RC4.9, previously using RC 3.

Whenever I'm in the middle of something and hit the home key, my Launcher crashes...or rather restarts. At first it was once in a while, now it's almost every time I leave an app. This was something I had in the last release aswell (I upgraded thinking it would fix it).

Seeing as it takes almost a minute for my launcher to be useable, this has become a major thorn in my Android experience.

Any available info I can provide, just ask and I will try to respond swiftly.


----------

